# Icons for mods ???



## copenhagen69 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have no idea where this would go, but seems like the best spot? If not, please move to correct spot 

I'm looking for some icons that I can put next to the usergroups... (and also usernames) -- they need to be 16x16 pixels or smaller. Something for admins, mods, supermods, writers, staff, industry reps....

Anyone know of some cool icons to represent these groups?


----------



## Kreij (Jan 13, 2012)

I usually just google "free icons" and look through the million or so sites until I find something suitable. The other option would be to get a free icon editor and try your hand at making your own.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 13, 2012)

This is what I use:

http://www.iconarchive.com/


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 14, 2012)

i usually use http://converticon.com/
just create jpg or png then convert it online


----------



## Kreij (Jan 14, 2012)

I got a free copy of the full version of IcoFX from one of those "free for a day" sites and it's very nice. If you plan on doing a reasonable amount of icon work, it really pays off to have a good icon editor even if you have to pay a little for one (IMO).


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 14, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I got a free copy of the full version of IcoFX from one of those "free for a day" sites and it's very nice. If you plan on doing a reasonable amount of icon work, it really pays off to have a good icon editor even if you have to pay a little for one (IMO).



I use IcoFX as well.


----------

